# [SOLVED] Dysk pada? Badsectory?

## skazi

Mam wrażenie że dysk mi pada (160GB 5400rpm sata). Mam partycje D która ma z 80GB (ntfs) z czego jakies 15GB jest jeszcze wolne. Gdy czasami coś na tej partycji zapiszę i próbuję to potem odczytać pojawia się długi "mielenie" dysku i bardzo wolny odczyt lub czasami nawet błąd odczytu. Dzieje się tak zarówno w gentoo (mam najnowszego ntfs-3g) jak i w windowsie. Pod windą scandisk również nic nie daje bo w pewnym momencie sprawdzania powierzchni dysku zaczyna "mielić" i końca tego nie widać (czekałem kilka godzin potem anulowałem) Dodatkowo dmesg daje coś takiego:

```
ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata3.00: BMDMA stat 0x24

ata3.00: cmd c8/00:10:45:29:7e/00:00:00:00:00/ed tag 0 dma 8192 in

         res 51/40:04:51:29:7e/00:00:00:00:00/ed Emask 0x9 (media error)

ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata3.00: error: { UNC }

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3: EH complete

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata3.00: BMDMA stat 0x24

ata3.00: cmd c8/00:10:45:29:7e/00:00:00:00:00/ed tag 0 dma 8192 in

         res 51/40:04:51:29:7e/00:00:00:00:00/ed Emask 0x9 (media error)

ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata3.00: error: { UNC }

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3: EH complete

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata3.00: BMDMA stat 0x24

ata3.00: cmd c8/00:10:45:29:7e/00:00:00:00:00/ed tag 0 dma 8192 in

         res 51/40:04:51:29:7e/00:00:00:00:00/ed Emask 0x9 (media error)

ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata3.00: error: { UNC }

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3: EH complete

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata3.00: BMDMA stat 0x24

ata3.00: cmd c8/00:10:25:d3:7d/00:00:00:00:00/ed tag 0 dma 8192 in

         res 51/40:07:2e:d3:7d/00:00:00:00:00/ed Emask 0x9 (media error)

ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata3.00: error: { UNC }

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3: EH complete

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata3.00: BMDMA stat 0x24

ata3.00: cmd c8/00:10:25:d3:7d/00:00:00:00:00/ed tag 0 dma 8192 in

         res 51/40:07:2e:d3:7d/00:00:00:00:00/ed Emask 0x9 (media error)

ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata3.00: error: { UNC }

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3: EH complete

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata3.00: BMDMA stat 0x24

ata3.00: cmd c8/00:10:75:49:7e/00:00:00:00:00/ed tag 0 dma 8192 in

         res 51/40:04:81:49:7e/00:00:00:00:00/ed Emask 0x9 (media error)

ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata3.00: error: { UNC }

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3: EH complete

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata3.00: BMDMA stat 0x24

ata3.00: cmd c8/00:10:75:49:7e/00:00:00:00:00/ed tag 0 dma 8192 in

         res 51/40:04:81:49:7e/00:00:00:00:00/ed Emask 0x9 (media error)

ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata3.00: error: { UNC }

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3: EH complete

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata3.00: BMDMA stat 0x24

ata3.00: cmd c8/00:10:05:3e:7e/00:00:00:00:00/ed tag 0 dma 8192 in

         res 51/40:0e:07:3e:7e/00:00:00:00:00/ed Emask 0x9 (media error)

ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata3.00: error: { UNC }

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3: EH complete

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

ata3.00: BMDMA stat 0x24

ata3.00: cmd c8/00:10:45:55:7e/00:00:00:00:00/ed tag 0 dma 8192 in

         res 51/40:0c:49:55:7e/00:00:00:00:00/ed Emask 0x9 (media error)

ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata3.00: error: { UNC }

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3: EH complete

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
```

Partycja C: na której jest windows działa o dziwo dobrze chociaż był okres kiedy również podczas startu systemu (windowsa) "mielił" strasznie i system długo sie uruchamiał. Partycja na której mam gentoo również działa jakoś dziwnie ponieważ czasami wypakowywanie wiekszych plików trwa wieki (np. gcc 56MB trwa z 10min jak nie więcej) Wiem że problem dotyczy w większości dotyczy windowsa jednak informacje z dmesg również mnie niepokoją.Last edited by skazi on Sat Jun 14, 2008 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

Sprawdź dysk narzędziami badblocks i smartctl.

----------

## BeteNoire

No i jakie są wyniki testu?

----------

## skazi

Niestety tak jak przypuszczałem dysk zaczyna się sypać i pojawiły się badsectory :/ Ale nie ma tego złego co by na dobre nie wyszło, mam już nowy szybszy dysk i właśnie jestem w trakcie przeprowadzki ze starego  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Szybszy dysk? 7200rpm?Last edited by SlashBeast on Sat Jun 14, 2008 8:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## canis_lupus

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Szybszy dysk? 72000rpm?

 

Gdzie taki kupić? 

/sorki, nie mogłem sie powstrzymać - rozumiem cyferówka/

----------

## skazi

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Szybszy dysk? 7200rpm?

 

Tak 7200rpm  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Jakie odczucia? Dużo głośniejszy jest? Widać wzrost wydajności?

----------

## skazi

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jakie odczucia? Dużo głośniejszy jest? Widać wzrost wydajności?

 

Odczucia pozytywne  :Smile:  Pewnie jest trochę głośniejszy (chociaż ja jakoś nie słyszę różnicy) a wzrost wydajności w porównaniu z tamtym to na pewno jest bo system startuje wyraźnie szybciej no i kopiowanie plików trwa zdecydowanie krócej.

----------

## canis_lupus

ja ostatnio nabyłem Seagate barracude.11 500GB. Cicha i szybka. Bonnie++ pokazuje odczyt na poziomie 110MB (XFS). Polecam.

----------

## SlashBeast

My tutaj rozmawiamy o dyskach 2.5" które nie umywają się do normalnych, 3.5" dysków...

----------

## canis_lupus

Po czym to miałem poznać?

----------

## Poe

bo generalnie w PCtach nie montuje sie wolniejszych dysków niż 7200  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

tj. nadal można spotkać 40G dyski 5400rpm w Desktopach, ale 160G i 5400rpm to na 100% już 2.5"  :Smile: 

----------

